# Flavorama #5



## moresmoke (Nov 20, 2016)

Anybody ever tried this rub? Best I've ever used on anything and been using for years. Made in Mississippi. 













IMG_4417.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Nov 20, 2016


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 20, 2016)

Never seen this one. I make my own so o don't try many. Glad to hear that this is good.


----------



## adamr (Nov 21, 2016)

Never heard of it but my in-laws live around where it says it's made. Might just have to try to find some and give it a try.


----------



## rubheavy (Dec 14, 2016)

I've seen it for sale from Sweet Swine O Mine, but its been out of stock for months...

https://www.ssomd.com/


----------

